# هل من مفسر



## abdoelrhman (19 فبراير 2009)

متابعة لموضوع سابق فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة ​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76053&page=2
​









وكان اليّ كلام الرب قائلا. 2 يا ابن آدم كان امرأتان ابنتا ام واحدة. 3 وزنتا بمصر.في صباهما زنتا.هناك دغدغت ثديّهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما. 4 واسمها أهولة الكبيرة وأهوليبة اختها وكانتا لي وولدتا بنين وبنات.واسماهما السامرة أهولة واورشليم أهوليبة. 5 وزنت أهولة من تحتي وعشقت محبيها اشور الابطال 6 اللابسين الاسمانجوني ولاة وشحنا كلهم شبان شهوة فرسان راكبون الخيل. 7 فدفعت لهم عقرها لمختاري بني اشور كلهم وتنجست بكل من عشقتهم بكل اصنامهم. 8 ولم تترك زناها من مصر ايضا لانهم ضاجعوها في صباها وزغزغوا ترائب عذرتها وسكبوا عليها زناهم. 9 لذلك سلمتها ليد عشّاقها ليد بني اشور الذين عشقتهم. 10 هم كشفوا عورتها.اخذوا بنيها وبناتها وذبحوها بالسيف فصارت عبرة للنساء واجروا عليها حكما 11 فلما رأت اختها أهوليبة ذلك افسدت في عشقها اكثر منها وفي زناها اكثر من زنى اختها. 12 عشقت بني اشور الولاة والشحن الابطال اللابسين افخر لباس فرسانا راكبين الخيل كلهم شبان شهوة 13 فرأيت انها قد تنجست ولكلتيهما طريق واحدة. 14 وزادت زناها ولما نظرت الى رجال مصوّرين على الحائط صور الكلدانيين مصوّرة بمغرة 15 منطقين بمناطق على احقائهم عمائمهم مسدولة على رؤوسهم.كلهم في المنظر رؤساء مركبات شبه بني بابل الكلدانيين ارض ميلادهم 16 عشقتهم عند لمح عينيها اياهم وارسلت اليهم رسلا الى ارض الكلدانيين. 17 فاتاها بنو بابل في مضجع الحب ونجسوها بزناهم فتنجست بهم وجفتهم نفسها. 18 وكشفت زناها وكشفت عورتها فجفتها نفسي كما جفت نفسي اختها. 19 واكثرت زناها بذكرها ايام صباها التي فيها زنت بارض مصر. 20 وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل. 21 وافتقدت رذيلة صباك بزغزغة المصريين ترائبك لاجل ثدي صباك 22 لاجل ذلك يا أهوليبة هكذا قال السيد الرب.هانذا اهيج عليك عشّاقك الذين جفتهم نفسك وآتي بهم عليك من كل جهة 23 بني بابل وكل الكلدانيين فقود وشوع وقوع ومعهم كل بني اشور شبان شهوة ولاة وشحن كلهم رؤساء مركبات وشهراء.كلهم راكبون الخيل. 24 فياتون عليك باسلحة مركبات وعجلات وبجماعة شعوب يقيمون عليك الترس والمجن والخوذة من حولك واسلم لهم الحكم فيحكمون عليك بأحكامهم. 25 واجعل غيرتي عليك فيعاملونك بالسخط.يقطعون انفك واذنيك وبقيتك تسقط بالسيف.يأخذون بنيك وبناتك وتؤكل بقيتك بالنار. 26 وينزعون عنك ثيابك وياخذون ادوات زينتك. 27 وابطل رذيلتك عنك وزناك من ارض مصر فلا ترفعين عينيك اليهم ولا تذكرين مصر بعد. 28 لانه هكذا قال السيد الرب هانذا اسلمك ليد الذين ابغضتهم ليد الذين جفتهم نفسك. 29 فيعاملونك بالبغضاء وياخذون كل تعبك ويتركونك عريانة وعارية فتنكشف عورة زناك ورذيلتك وزناك. 30 افعل بك هذا لانك زنيت وراء الامم لانك تنجست باصنامهم. 31 في طريق اختك سلكت فادفع كأسها ليدك. 32 هكذا قال السيد الرب.انك تشربين كاس اختك العميقة الكبيرة.تكونين للضحك وللاستهزاء تسع كثيرا. 33 تمتلئين سكرا وحزنا كاس التحيّر والخراب كاس اختك السامرة. 34 فتشربينها وتمتصينها وتقضمين شقفها وتجتثّين ثدييك لاني تكلمت يقول السيد الرب. 35 لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب من اجل انك نسيتني وطرحتني وراء ظهرك فتحملي ايضا رذيلتك وزناك 36 وقال الرب لي يا ابن آدم أتحكم على أهولة وأهوليبة.بل اخبرهما برجاساتهما. 37 لانهما قد زنتا وفي ايديهما دم وزنتا باصنامهما وايضا اجازتا بنيهما الذين ولدتاهم لي النار اكلا لها. 38 وفعلتا ايضا بي هذا.نجستا مقدسي في ذلك اليوم ودنستا سبوتي. 39 ولما ذبحتا بنيهما لاصنامهما اتتا في ذلك اليوم الى مقدسي لتنجساه.فهوذا هكذا فعلتا في وسط بيتي. 40 بل ارسلتما الى رجال آتين من بعيد.الذين ارسل اليهم رسول فهوذا جاءوا.هم الذين لاجلهم استحممت وكحلت عينيك وتحليت بالحلي 41 وجلست على سرير فاخر امامه مائدة منضّضة ووضعت عليها بخوري وزيتي. 42 وصوت جمهور مترفهين معها مع اناس من رعاع الخلق أتي بسكارى من البرية الذين جعلوا اسورة على ايديهما وتاج جمال على رؤوسهما. 43 فقلت عن البالية في الزنى الآن يزنون زنى معها وهي***. 44 فدخلوا عليها كما يدخل على امرأة زانية.هكذا دخلوا على أهولة وعلى أهوليبة المرأتين الزانيتين. 45 والرجال الصدّيقون هم يحكمون عليهما حكم زانية وحكم سفاكة الدم لانهما زانيتان وفي ايديهما دم. 46 لانه هكذا قال السيد الرب.اني أصعد عليهما جماعة واسلّمهما للجور والنهب. 47 وترجمهما الجماعة بالحجارة ويقطّعونهما بسيوفهم ويذبحون ابناءهما وبناتهما ويحرقون بيوتهما بالنار. 48 فابطل الرذيلة من الارض فتتأدب جميع النساء ولا يفعلن مثل رذيلتكما. 49 ويردّون عليكما رذيلتكما فتحملان خطايا اصنامكما وتعلمان اني انا السيد الرب
​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2009)

التفسير وضعناه لك في الموضوع الاخر هل من مفسر 
ما هو سؤالك الجديد؟


----------



## abdoelrhman (19 فبراير 2009)

بالبحث نجد رسالة بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس ويقول فيها :​ 


كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر​ 






و اعتقد ان الكلام منطقى وقاعده جيده للحكم على النصوص ​ 

اولاً اود ان نأخذ مجمل الاصحاح ونحلل الهدف منه واذا كان للعمر بقيه او اذا استمرت عضويتى مفعله فى منتداكم اعدكم بتحليل وافى وكافى من كتابكم وتفاسيركم بكل حياديه و موعظه حسنه​ 


الاصحاح من وجهة نظر كل واحد فى المجمل ​ 
إذا طبقنا عليه العدد سالف الذكر ​ 

هل يصلح للتوبيخ او التقويم او التأديب او به منفعه فكريه او روحيه او اخلاقيه ؟
اى هل عندما اقول الى طفل على عقيدتكم ​

ان اهولة ​ 
عشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل. 21 وافتقدت رذيلة صباك بزغزغة المصريين ترائبك لاجل ثدي صباك 22 لاجل ذلك يا أهوليبة هكذا قال السيد الرب.هانذا اهيج عليك عشّاقك الذين جفتهم نفسك وآتي بهم عليك من كل جهة 23 ​ 


هل هذه الكلمات بها منفعه من اى نوع لهذا الطفل غير انها تفتح عينه على اشياء اكبر من سنه وتثيره و تجعل غريزته زائده عن الحد الذى نأخذ منها المنفعه فقط وتجعل شغله الشاغل هو شهوته الجنسيه ​ 

بغض النظر عن ما تقوله تفاسيركم عن المقصود بهذه القصه ​ 

****
حرربواسطة My Rock
لتعدي العضو على نصوص الكتاب المقدس​*******​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2009)

مقدمة ردك الاخير تم حذفها
انت ضيف هنا و من واجبك ان تحترم المكان الذي انت فيه و لا يحق لك ان تستخدم المقدمات لكي تسئ لعقيدتنا




abdoelrhman قال:


> بالبحث نجد رسالة بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس ويقول فيها :​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​هذا النص الكريم الذي تعتبره منطقي هو ليس قاعدة للحكم على النصوص, بل هو تأكيد على ان كل ما بين يدينا في الكتاب المقدس هو من الله
فالرسول بولس كتب رسالته بالوحي و هو يعلم كل العلم كل ما ذُكر سفر حزقيال, اذ انه يسبق العدد 16 بعدد 15 و يقول فيه بالوحي المقدس:​[q-bible]15* وَأَنَّكَ مُنْذُ الطُّفُولِيَّةِ تَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ،* الْقَادِرَةَ أَنْ تُحَكِّمَكَ لِلْخَلاَصِ، بِالإِيمَانِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. [/q-bible]

فهو من طفولته يعرف الكتب المقدسة و يعرف ما جاء بسفر حزقيال و لا يوجد اعتراض عليه
فالنص هذا كما قلت ليس نصاً يحكم على نصوص الكتاب المقدس الاخرى, بل نص مؤكد على كل حرف ذُكر بالكتاب المقدس




​​ 




> اولاً اود ان نأخذ مجمل الاصحاح ونحلل الهدف منه واذا كان للعمر بقيه او اذا استمرت عضويتى مفعله فى منتداكم اعدكم بتحليل وافى وكافى من كتابكم وتفاسيركم بكل حياديه و موعظه حسنه


​لا مجال للتحليل من جانبك يا اخي, لست انت من يحلل النصوص و يفسرها, التحليل و التفسير من التفاسير فقط لا منك​ 


​ 



> هل يصلح للتوبيخ او التقويم او التأديب او به منفعه فكريه او روحيه او اخلاقيه ؟


​نأتي لسؤالك الذي هو صلب الموضوع, يا حبذا لو اكفتيت به بدل السطور الاخرى التي تشتت ولا تبني

للدر على سؤالك اقول لك نعم النص نافع لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ, كل حرف ذُكر في الاصحاح 23 نافع

ساستبقك و احزر انك ستتسائل, ما هو النافع فيه؟

النافع في هذا النص الكريم هو التوبيخ اولاً, فالله يوبخ اورشليم و السامرة على بعدهما فالشعب ترك الله و اتبع ما يُعبد في اشور

النص نافع للتعليم فالله يعلم من يقرأ النص كيف الشعوب تبتعد عن الله و تختار عبادات اخرى باطلة, فمن يقرأ النص سيتعلم ان لا يمارس الرجاسات التي مارستها اورشليم و السامرة ببعدهما عن الله

النص نافع للتأديب, فالله ادب المدينتين بشعوبهما, اذ عاقبهم و عاقب شعوبهما, اذ تركهما للشعوب الاخرى بينما كانوا سابقاً في حمايته
التأديب في معصية البقاء في وصية الرب

النص نافع للتقويم, فمن يقرأ النص يتعرف على هذه الخطيئة التي ارتكبتها شعوب اورشليم و السامرة, ببعدهم عن الرب و عبادتهم لاصنام الامم المجاورة


كل حرف ينطبق عليه ما ذُكر اعلاه
​




> اى هل عندما اقول الى طفل على عقيدتكم


​


> ان اهولة ​
> عشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل. 21 وافتقدت رذيلة صباك بزغزغة المصريين ترائبك لاجل ثدي صباك 22 لاجل ذلك يا أهوليبة هكذا قال السيد الرب.هانذا اهيج عليك عشّاقك الذين جفتهم نفسك وآتي بهم عليك من كل جهة 23 ​



​​​ليس كل شئ في العقيدة يقال للاطفال
سأخذ بعض الامثلة التي توافقني عليها بحسب عقيدتك

انا و انت نتفق على ان الله يُنهي عن الزنى, فهذا تشريع قويم و لا نختلف على صحته, لكن هل هذا التشريع يُقال لطفل؟ هل هذه كلمات تقال لطفل لا يعي ما هو الزنى؟ هل هذا موضوع يُقال لطفل؟

الشئ نفسه مع عدم اشتهاء نساء الاخرين, عدم ممارسة العادة السرية

بل ايضاً عدم القتل او السرقة, فهذه التشريعات القويمة التي لا نختلف على صحتها لا تقال لطفل في او بداية فهمه للكلمات التي تقال

فالعقيدة و التشريعات ليست للاطفال فقط و ليست للكبار فقط, كل عمر للانسان يلتهم فيه كمية من التشريعات التي تقوم حياته و و تحدد المسار الصحيح الذي يجب ان يتصرف بحدوده

ليست كل التشاريع يجب ان توافق عقول الاطفال و ليست كل التشاريع هي للكبار فقط, بل لكل عمر تشريعات مُعينة

اذاً المعنى و المقصد ان قوامة التشريعات و طهارة النصوص و منفعة الكتب لا تقاس بتقديمها للاطفال و مدى قبولهم, بل تقاس بتقديمها للفئة و العمر الصحيح و مدى تأثيرها في فهمها الصحيح

فعندما اقرأ العدد 21 الذي يصف عشق السامرة و اورشليم (مدن و ليست نساء) لمعشوقيهم المصريين
فالسامرة و اورشليم تركتا الرب و تبعت اوثان مصر

و عندنا اقرأ العدد 22
اعلم ان السامرة و اورشليم اخطأتا قديماً و اعادت اشتهاء الخطيئة مُجدداً و اعادت فعلها, اذ تبعوا الاوثان سابقاً و اعادوا ذلك لاحقاً

و عندما اقرأ العدد 23
اعلم ان الرب هيج الاشوريين و الكلدانيين لخرابها, و اعلم ان الرب عادل في احكامه و معاقبته للخطيئة​ 





> هل هذه الكلمات بها منفعه من اى نوع لهذا الطفل غير انها تفتح عينه على اشياء اكبر من سنه وتثيره و تجعل غريزته زائده عن الحد الذى نأخذ منها المنفعه فقط وتجعل شغله الشاغل هو شهوته الجنسيه


 ​كما قلنا ليست كل النصوص و التشاريع للاطفال و لعمرهم, بل الشريعة الالهية مُقسمة بحسب الاعمار و الفئات, فمن ضمن وصية الله ان لا يزني, و الطفل الصغير لا يستطيع ان يزني, فكيف ينهي الله الطفل عن شئ لا يستطيع عمله؟بكل بساطة لان التشريع هذا ليس لطفل, الشئ نفسه مع النص اعلاه

و لنكن موضوعين و نأخذ النص عندما اقرأه انا

فعندما اقرأ النص و اقرأ وصف خطيئة السامرة و اورشليم بالزنى, تشمئز روحي من الخطيئة و يعطيني حافزاً على الاستمرار في مخافة الرب و حبه و المسير بحسب وصاياه

الوحي المقدس يصف الخطيئة بكونها زنى كخطيئة, بكونها عمل قبيح, بكونها عمل مرفوض, بكونها عمل عاقب الرب الشعب من اجله, بأنه بعد عن الله, و ليس كقصة رومانسية تثير غريزتك

لن ابالغ ان قلت ان قرأت النص هذا عشرات المرات (بسبب طرحكم المتكرر للنص و بسبب قرائتي الشخصية) و لم اثار يوماً بأي شهوة بسببه, بالعكس فكما قلت لك الشعور الذي يملأني في قرأة النص لانه نافع لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ!


الرجاء عدم استعمال كلمات غير لائقة و عدم نسبها للكتاب المقدس
الرجاء الالتزام بالتفاسير و عدم تأليف اوصاف و اشياء لا علاقة لها بالنص

سلام و نعمة


----------



## abdoelrhman (20 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الذى لا إله غيره ولا رب سواه​ 













السلام عليكم​ 











> مقدمة ردك الاخير تم حذفها





> انت ضيف هنا و من واجبك ان تحترم المكان الذي انت فيه و لا يحق لك ان تستخدم المقدمات لكي تسئ لعقيدتنا
> ​







إذا ما تعجبك لا تخليها​ 
لكن هذا ما أؤمن به وهذا ما ابدا به كلامى ​ 
وانا اتعجب هل عندما اقول انى اعبد الله رب الكون وخالقى وخالقك هل هذا يسئ لعقيدتك !!​ 
ومثل ما تقول انى ضيف ويجب على احترام المكان يجب عليك انت ايضاً ان تكون مضياف كما قلت لك فى الرد الذى حذفته ( كعادتك ) ​ 

ومثل ما انت تريد سماع كلمات عقيدتك ​ 
انا ايضاً اريد سماع كلمات دينى واشعر بالطمأنينه والسكينه لسماعها ​ 

اى ما لا ترضاه لنفسك لا ترضاه لغيرك ( لا تدينو كى لا تدانو لانكم بالدينونه التى تدينون بها تدانون)​ 



......................​ 





> هذا النص الكريم الذي تعتبره منطقي


​ 


وماذا تعتبره انت !!​ 






> هو ليس قاعدة للحكم على النصوص


​ 

يبدو انك لا تعتقده كذلك ​ 


ولكن اذا كان هذا النص ليس منطقى من وجهة نظرك فما هى القاعدة المنطيقة يا ترى التى تراها مناسبة ​ 







> بل هو تأكيد على ان كل ما بين يدينا في الكتاب المقدس هو من الله


​ 



ولما لاتعتبره تناقض ؟










> فالرسول بولس كتب رسالته بالوحي و هو يعلم كل العلم كل ما ذُكر سفر حزقيال


​ 


شاؤول شاؤول اه من شاؤول ​ 
كنت اود ان اتحدث لكن انا متأكد انك ستغضب من كلامى ولكن اذا كنت تريد ان تعرف رأى ​ 
انا فى الخدمة​ 







> فالنص هذا كما قلت ليس نصاً يحكم على نصوص الكتاب المقدس الاخرى, بل نص مؤكد على كل حرف ذُكر بالكتاب المقدس


​ 



انا لا اعرف كيف مؤكد وكيف لا تستطيع ان تحكم به 

ولكن اكرر مره اخره ما هى القاعده الصحيحة يا ترى ؟​ 








> لا مجال للتحليل من جانبك يا اخي, لست انت من يحلل النصوص و يفسرها, التحليل و التفسير من التفاسير فقط لا منك


​ 



عجباً وهل انا مطالب ان اتبع قاعدة ( صدق ولا بد ان تصدق ) ​ 
يا اخى انا وغيرى من الملايين لديهم شك فى عقيدتك فهل ستقنعهم بالقوة ومن يريد ان يصدق يصدق ومن لا يريد فلا ام بالحكمة والموعظه الحسنه ​








> نأتي لسؤالك الذي هو صلب الموضوع, يا حبذا لو اكفتيت به بدل السطور الاخرى التي تشتت ولا تبني​


 



يا اخى الفاضل 
من الممكن ان تكون انت قد فهمت مرادى من اول كلمة ​ 
ولكن ايضاً من الممكن ان يجد بعض الاخوة الاخرين صعوبة فى فهم كلامى لذك اشرحها واقوله بأكثر من طريقة لكى يكون سهلاً لدى الجميع ​ 






> للدر على سؤالك اقول لك نعم النص نافع لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ, كل حرف ذُكر في الاصحاح 23 نافع​


 



جميل ليتك تبرهن بالدلائل على كلامك ( لتفيدنى وتستفيد ) ​ 






> ساستبقك و احزر انك ستتسائل, ما هو النافع فيه؟


​​



رائع توقع فى محله 

ويبدو انك تعلم الغيب او شابه ​ 







> النافع في هذا النص الكريم هو التوبيخ اولاً, فالله يوبخ اورشليم و السامرة على بعدهما فالشعب ترك الله و اتبع ما يُعبد في اشور


​ 


الم يكن هناك قصه هادفه غير هذه !!!​ 
​ 


سأفعل مثلك وأستبق واقول انك ستقول​ 
ان الله يفعل ما يريد ولا يصح اننى املى على الله ما يفعل ؟​ 

وانا اقول لك ان هذه هى عنق الزجاجه بالنسبه لك ​ 

كيف​ 


لاننا لسنا متفقين ان هذا كلام الله ​ 
فأنت مطلوب منك ان تبرهن على ان هذا كلام الله اولاً 
بعدها تتبع هذا المنطق ​ 

وانا بدورى سأحاول ان ءأتيك بالدلائل على انه لا يمكن ان يكون كلام من عند خالقنا الى ان تقتنع بأحدها ​ 









> النص نافع للتعليم فالله يعلم من يقرأ النص كيف الشعوب تبتعد عن الله و تختار عبادات اخرى باطلة, فمن يقرأ النص سيتعلم ان لا يمارس الرجاسات التي مارستها اورشليم و السامرة ببعدهما عن الله


​ 





وما هو دليلك على ان المقصود هى اورشليم والسامرة 


او ما هو الذى استند اليه المفسران الذى تقتنع بكلامهما ليبرهنو انهما المقصودتان من وراء هذه التلميحات ​ 







> النص نافع للتأديب, فالله ادب المدينتين بشعوبهما, اذ عاقبهم و عاقب شعوبهما, اذ تركهما للشعوب الاخرى بينما كانوا سابقاً في حمايته


​


> التأديب في معصية البقاء في وصية الرب
> ​






وهل عندما اقول لاى شخص انهما​ 

زنتا بمصر.في صباهما زنتا.هناك دغدغت ثديّهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما​ 

هل انتظر منه التأديب ​ 
​ 






> النص نافع للتقويم, فمن يقرأ النص يتعرف على هذه الخطيئة التي ارتكبتها شعوب اورشليم و السامرة, ببعدهم عن الرب و عبادتهم لاصنام الامم المجاورة


​ 




وهل عندما اقول له



لانهم ضاجعوها في صباها وزغزغوا ترائب عذرتها وسكبوا عليها زناهم.​ 

هل انا بذلك اقومه ​ 
إذا كانت هذه الكلمات من وجهة نظرك تقومه ​ 
فما هى الكلمات التى تثيره وتضره يا ترى ​ 






> ليس كل شئ في العقيدة يقال للاطفال


​ 

اعتقد انك بهذا تناقض كتابك اولاً وتناقض نفسك ثانياً 



اما اولاً ​ 
فالعدد سالف الذكر يقول ​ 

كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر ​



ملحوظه انا عندما اقول اطفال فأنا اقصد بها حتى سن 18 فهل تستطيع ان تدع غلام او فتاه بهذا السن تقرأ هذه الكلمات ثم تنتظر من ورائها تقويم او تأديب​ 


​




فهل من الافضل ان يقرأو هذا الاصحاح ويصدقو كلام كتابهم الذى يقول لهم ان كل الكتاب صالح​ 

ام سيتبعون رأيك ويقولون انه ليس كل ما انزله الله يقرأه كل الناس !!!!​ 





اما ثانياً​ 
فكيف ناقضت نفسك​ 


عندما قلت​ 


> نعم النص نافع لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ, كل حرف ذُكر في الاصحاح 23 نافع


​



ثم قلت بعد ذلك




> ليس كل شئ في العقيدة يقال للاطفال


 


انت تعرف فى داخلك انه كلام غير هادف ولا يمثل ادنى إفاده بل بالعكس من ذلك 

لكنك تصر على عدم القبول الكامل بالامر​ 
فإذا كنت مقتنع بهذا الكلام لكنت قلت انه لا يوجد مشكله من قرأت الكلام على جميع الناس​ 
ولكنك تخشى من عواقب قرأته على المراهقين .​ 








> فعندما اقرأ العدد 21 الذي يصف عشق السامرة و اورشليم (مدن و ليست نساء) لمعشوقيهم المصريين





> فالسامرة و اورشليم تركتا الرب و تبعت اوثان مصر
> 
> و عندنا اقرأ العدد 22
> اعلم ان السامرة و اورشليم اخطأتا قديماً و اعادت اشتهاء الخطيئة مُجدداً و اعادت فعلها, اذ تبعوا الاوثان سابقاً و اعادوا ذلك لاحقاً​
> ...





يا اخى هناك ملايين الامثله الهادفه​ 
لكن لماذا الاصرار على شرح تفاصيل الزنا بكل دقه وتكرارها كثيراً​ 

او حتى كانت تقال صريحه بدون هذه المجازات المرسله ( على حد قولك )​ 





> الرجاء عدم استعمال كلمات غير لائقة و عدم نسبها للكتاب المقدس
> الرجاء الالتزام بالتفاسير و عدم تأليف اوصاف و اشياء لا علاقة لها بالنص​


 



انا لم استعمل كلمات غير لائقه انا اقول ما اقرأئه من كتابك ولا اضيف شئ البته​ 


ولكن حتى لا ندور فى حلقه مفرغه ارجو الانتظار لتحضير باقى كلامى حيث اننى اود ان ننتقل الى نقطه اخرى ( هذا إن لم يكن لديك مانع بالطبع )​ 

وشكراً على تحملك لمعاناة الرد​ 

واعتذر على طول حديثى ولكننى حاولت قدر الامكان الاختصار 


***********************
*تم تحرير الرد من قبل My Rock*
*تم حذف العديد من الجمل التي تسئ لنصوص الكتاب المقدس*
*هذا اخر تحذير*
****************************​​​


----------



## abdoelrhman (20 فبراير 2009)

> *********************
> تم تحرير الرد من قبل my rock
> تم حذف العديد من الجمل التي تسئ لنصوص الكتاب المقدس
> هذا اخر تحذير
> **************************





واين هذه الاساءات يا ترى 

من الافضل ان تشير اليها لكى اعرفها ولا اكررها ان كانت اساءات بالفعل 

وايضاً لكى يراه باقى الاخوة ونضع الحكم لهم 



وبعدين ان تقول ان هذا تحذير اخير 

ماذا ستفعل يا كريم 

هل سترمينى فى بحيرة الكبريت ام ستجعلنى خائن مثل يهوذا 


هل تظن بذلك انك ترعبنى 



اذا كنت تهددنى بإيقاف العضويه 


فأنا اعلم انك لن تتحمل كلامى كثيراً لانك لاتتحمل رأى الاخر ولا تتحمل النقض وستسارع فى اختلاق الحجج لكى تعطى لنفسك مبرراً للتحرير او الحذف او ايقاف العضويه ولمن من كل قلبى ( انت الخاسر وليس انا ) 

انت لا تريد سوى رأيك وفرض فكرتك بالقوه 



اذا لديك اساءه لى اظهرها واشر اليها 


واذا لم تفعل فهذا هو عقلك واتمنى ان تغير فكرك​


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

الظاهر يا اخ abdoelrhman انك لست متمرس في الحوار, بل طريقتك هي طريقة الرد على كل سطر مشتت الموضوع لاسئلة لا علاقة لنا بها في هذا الموضوع و تشخصن الحوار و تصفني تارة بأني اعلم الغير الخ

هذه السطور لن اضيع وقتي و ارد عليها, بل ساتجاهلها تماماً و ارد فقط على السطور التي تخص الموضوع



abdoelrhman قال:


> ولكن اذا كان هذا النص ليس منطقى من وجهة نظرك فما هى القاعدة المنطيقة يا ترى التى تراها مناسبة




ركز معي و لا تقفز و تفسر الكلام بمزاجك
انا قلت ان نص تيموثاوس الذي تعتبره منطقي للحكم على النصوص هو ليس حكماً على اي نص سابق, فالنص الكريم لم يقل النصوص التي تجد فيها توبيخ و تعليم و تأديب هي النصوص الصحيحة, بل قال ان الكتاب كله موحى به و كله صالح للتوبيخ و التعليم و لا يستثني حرفاً واحداً
 





> شاؤول شاؤول اه من شاؤول
> 
> 
> 
> كنت اود ان اتحدث لكن انا متأكد انك ستغضب من كلامى ولكن اذا كنت تريد ان تعرف رأى


 ​
​حذاري من التكلم عن اي من رسل و انبياء الكتاب المقدس بهذه اللهجة الساخرة مجدااً
​يا تحاور بأدب يا تتفضل تشوفلك منتدى اخر يستحمل اوساخ كلامك ​


​ 





> عجباً وهل انا مطالب ان اتبع قاعدة ( صدق ولا بد ان تصدق )
> 
> 
> 
> يا اخى انا وغيرى من الملايين لديهم شك فى عقيدتك فهل ستقنعهم بالقوة ومن يريد ان يصدق يصدق ومن لا يريد فلا ام بالحكمة والموعظه الحسنه


 ​
​اتفقنا من البداية ان تلتزم بتفسير الكتاب المقدس من قبل تفاسيرنا المعتمدة, فلماذا تتراجع الان؟​​





​


> الم يكن هناك قصه هادفه غير هذه !!!


 ​هذه ليست قصة بل واقعة حدثت بالفعل, اللى وصف خطيئة المدينتين بكونهما عبدت الهة اخرى بأنهى زنى, اي الزنى الروحي و وصف اوثان الشعوب الاخرى بمعشوقيها

فهناك عهد و وثاق بين الله و هذه المدينتين و شعوبها ان يعبدوا الله, اي هناك علاقة مقدسة بين الشعب و بين الله, و خطيئة الشعب بتركهم الله و عبادتهم لالهة اخرى هي كالخيانة, فالزنى هنا يمثل الخيانة و عبادة الاوثان بدل الالهة (كترك الزوجة لزوجها لشخص اخر) و لا يمثل اي عملية جنسية بين مدينة و اوثان!!​​ 

​​



> وانا اقول لك ان هذه هى عنق الزجاجه بالنسبه لك


​


> كيف
> 
> 
> لاننا لسنا متفقين ان هذا كلام الله
> ...


​​هذه دائماً حجة المسلم في الحوار​​يبدأ بموضوع و يسأل فيه (بدون علم او معرفة) و بد ان نجيبه و نسكته يرتعش و يرفض و يقول اثبت لي ان هذا النص هو من الله و ليس محرف

يا عزيزي دعني اعلمك شئ في الحوار
عندما تناقش في موضوع معين و نص معين, فمن المسلمات ان تمسك فمك في صحة هذا النص من عدمه و تحاور في مضمون هذا النص و لا تتحجج برفضك لكون هذا النص من الله ام عدمه

فهذه حجة الشخص المفلس الذي لا يعرف ما الموضوع الذي يحاور به و لا يملك اي معلومة كتابية

موضوعنا ليست كون النص من الله ام لا, بل موضوعنا كما طرحت سؤالك هو ما تأثير هذا النص على الاطفال و ما معناه و لماذا استخدمت هذه الالفاظ التي لا تقبلها انت

ان اردت ان تناقش في كون سفر حزقيال بكامله هو كلام الله ام لا, فعليك ان تفتح موضوع منفصل

ركز في موضوع الحوار يا عزيزي​







> وما هو دليلك على ان المقصود هى اورشليم والسامرة


 
​
يا مصيبة يا مصيبة...
​كيف تحاور في نص لم تقرأ منه 3 اسطر؟ 
كيف تسأل سؤال و جوابه في النص؟

سؤالك الرد عليه في العدد الثالث من نفس الاصحاح الذي تريد ان تحاور فيه

[Q-BIBLE] وَاسْمَاهُمَا: السَّامِرَةُ أُهُولَةُ, وَأُورُشَلِيمُ أُهُولِيبَةُ. ​[/Q-BIBLE] 


كان من الاجدر بك ان تقرأ النص قبل ان تحاور في شئ لاتعرف عنه شئ..

يا عيب.. يا عيب..
​



> او ما هو الذى استند اليه المفسران الذى تقتنع بكلامهما ليبرهنو انهما المقصودتان من وراء هذه التلميحات


 ​قلنا من البداية ان النص نفسه يقول ان اهولة هي السامرة و اهوليبة هي اورشليم

النص نفسه يقول ان السامرة و اورشليم زنتا باشور و الكلدان و مصر, اي بامم (و واثانها) لا بشخص مُعين

النص نفسه يقول ان الرب سيهيج اشور و كلدان ليهجموا عليها باسلحة و فرسان و مركبات فيحكمون عليها
الهجوم و الحرب و الفرسان و المركبات لا تقام لمرأة, بل لمدينة, و الحكم لا يمكن ان يكون على شخص بل على مدينة او دولة!

النص نفسه يصف الخطيئة بكونها خطيئة الاصنام

النص نفسه يقول ان الرب يُبطل الرذيلة عن الارض و ليس عن شخص



رجاءاً اقرأ قبل ان تسأل اسئلة غريبة لا يسألها شخص قرأة النص ولو لمرة واحدة!!




> وهل عندما اقول لاى شخص انهما


​


> زنتا بمصر.في صباهما زنتا.هناك دغدغت ثديّهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما​​هل انتظر منه التأديب ​​



​التوبيخ و التعليم و التأديب لا يأتي بتقطيف النصوص, لا يأتي بتقديم النص على شاكلة "لا تقربوا الصلاة" 
النصوص تقدم بشكلها الكامل, بمجملها

قدمت لك الاصحاح بكامله و شرحت معنى التوبيخ و التعليم و التأديب الذي فيه, فلا داعي لتكرار هذا السؤال​





> فما هى الكلمات التى تثيره وتضره يا ترى


​ 
اذا كانت كلمات النص الكريم تثير شهوتك الجنسية فالمشكلة بك لا بالنص
كما قلت لك قرأت النص عشرات المرات, قرأته بنفسي و قرأته بسبب طرحكم له و لم يثيرني الني بقدر شعرة!

فمن يثار بسبب وصف عبادة الاصنام بكونها زنى روحي, عنده مشكلة حقيقية في عقله و فكره, فاذا كانت هذه مشكلتك في النص فأنت في المكان الخطأ فنحن لسنا مستشفى نفسية و انا لست طبيب نفسي لاساعدك للخروج من هذه الحالة!

بكل صراحة اذا كانت هذه مشكلتك, انت تحتاج لطبيب نفسي.. بكل صراحة..​​ 







> اعتقد انك بهذا تناقض كتابك اولاً وتناقض نفسك ثانياً
> 
> 
> اما اولاً ​
> ...





من الغريب انك لا تميز بين الكلام

انا قلت ان ليس كل شئ في العقيدة يقال للاطفال, فشريعة لا تزنِ لا تُقدم للاطفال, لكنها شريعة نافيعة للتعليم و التقويم

و هذا لا يعني ان هذا النص ليس نافع, لا هو نافع لكن لفئة معينة من العمر, اي للشخص البالغ الذي يمكنه ان يجامع و يزني

حاول التفريق بين النص المقدم لفئات العمر المختلفة (و اختلاف الجنيس ايضاً) و بين كون النص نافع بصورة عامة






> ملحوظه انا عندما اقول اطفال فأنا اقصد بها حتى سن 18 فهل تستطيع ان تدع غلام او فتاه بهذا السن تقرأ هذه الكلمات ثم تنتظر من ورائها تقويم او تأديب


​نعم لامانع, سن ال 18 سن الرشد و النص الكريم بجملته لا يمثل اي اثارة لاي جنس في هذا العمر, بل الكلام صريح و واضح لمن يقرأه ليتعلم لا لينقض​









> فهل من الافضل ان يقرأو هذا الاصحاح ويصدقو كلام كتابهم الذى يقول لهم ان كل الكتاب صالح
> 
> 
> 
> ...





أفهم الكلام قبل ان تنسب لي كلمات لم اقلها

انا قلت ان الشرائع و النصوص ليست مختصة بالاطفال فقط, فهناك اعمار مختلفة و كذلك الشرائع, فليس كلها يجب ان تكون قابلة التقديم للاطفال

و طرحت خير مثال, وهو شريعة الزنى
انا و انت نتفق ان الزنى مرفوض, لكن هذه الشريعة لا تقدم للطفل, هذه الشريعة تقدم للشخص البالغ الذي يمكنه ان يزني بحسب عمره

الشئ نفسه مع النص, فالطفل لا يعرف ما معنى الزنى اصلاً ليفهم معنى النص

فالنص لا يقدم للطفل لانه لا يفهم معناه و ابعاده و ليس لانه سيأثر عليه سلبياً 








> فكيف ناقضت نفسك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حاول تركز معي من جديد

انا قلت ان النصوص كلها نافعة, و انا شرحت ابعاد منفعة هذا النص
هو نافع لطبقة معينة من عمر الانسان و ليس لكل الاعمار

و اعيد و اكرر مثال شريعة تحريم الزنى

هي شريعة نافعة لكنها لا تقدم للاطفال لانها لطبقة البالغين فما فوق​ 


> يا اخى هناك ملايين الامثله الهادفه





> لكن لماذا الاصرار على شرح تفاصيل الزنا بكل دقه وتكرارها كثيراً ​


​ 

حاسب في كلامك
لا مجال للكذبو التدليس هنا
لا يوجد اي تفصيل لعملية الزنى الجنسية, النص يتكلم عن زنى المدينتين السامرة و  اورشليم بسبب عبادتهم للاوثان, شرحنا سبب اقتباس الزنى في هذا المعنى المجازي في السطور الاولى من هذا الرد 




> انا لم استعمل كلمات غير لائقه انا اقول ما اقرأئه من كتابك ولا اضيف شئ البته


حذاري من ان تصف كلمات الكتاب المقدس بأنها مثيرة او غير لائقة
لان الشخص الذي يثار من هذا الكلام هو رجل مريض و يحتاج الى طبيب لا لحوار, فحذاري من تعميم نقصك و مشكلتك بكونها مشكلة العالم كله



> حتى لا ندور فى حلقه مفرغه ارجو الانتظار لتحضير باقى كلامى حيث اننى اود ان ننتقل الى نقطه اخرى ( هذا إن لم يكن لديك مانع بالطبع )


 
لا مانع

اطرح ما عندك و انا اطرح ما عندي و نترك الحكم للقارئ​ 



> اعتذر على طول حديثى ولكننى حاولت قدر الامكان الاختصار


 
طول حديثك ما دام لها علاقة بالموضوع, لكن الرجاء عدم شخصنة الحوار و عدم الرد على كل سطر بمفرده
انتقي السطور التي لها علاقة بالحوار فقط و اترك القشور..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2009)

abdoelrhman قال:


> واين هذه الاساءات يا ترى ​
> 
> من الافضل ان تشير اليها لكى اعرفها ولا اكررها ان كانت اساءات بالفعل ​


​وضحتها لك في ردي السابق​ 



> وايضاً لكى يراه باقى الاخوة ونضع الحكم لهم


 ​
​​لا مجال لترك قلة الادب و الاساءات ليرأها الاخرين​ 

وبعدين ان تقول ان هذا تحذير اخير ​


> ماذا ستفعل يا كريم ​
> هل سترمينى فى بحيرة الكبريت ام ستجعلنى خائن مثل يهوذا ​
> 
> هل تظن بذلك انك ترعبنى ​
> ...


 

اذا كان هذا حكمك علي, فلماذا انت هنا؟
لماذا تحاور شخص لا يحتمل الحوار و سيوقف عضويتك لا ينه لا يتحمل الحوار؟
لماذا تضيع وقتك؟ لماذا لا تحاور في مكان اخر و مع شخص اخر يتحمل اكثر مني و لا يطرد لانه لا يريد سوى سماع رأيه؟

لك الحق في الرد على هذا الرد في حالة اختيارك التوقف عن الحوار

اذا اردت الاستمرار بالحوار فأترك القشور و ركز في صلب الموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2009)

abdoelrhman قال:


> 1 - ملحوظه انا عندما اقول اطفال فأنا اقصد بها حتى سن 18 فهل تستطيع ان تدع غلام او فتاه بهذا السن تقرأ هذه الكلمات
> 2 - ثم تنتظر من ورائها تقويم او تأديب
> 3 - يا اخى هناك ملايين الامثله الهادفه
> 4 - لكن لماذا الاصرار على شرح تفاصيل الزنا بكل دقه وتكرارها كثيراً او حتى كانت تقال صريحه بدون هذه المجازات المرسله ( على حد قولك ) ​[/center]


 


*لن ُأطيل الحديث ... ولن أضع مسافات كبيرة بين الأسطر لإظهار طول الحديث كما تفعل *

*لكن سأرد باختصار وتهديف على النقاط الجوهرية في الموضوع بأرقامها عاليه*

*1 - لكل سن طعامه الخاص فأنت لا ُتطعم طفلك الوليد لحمًا بل ُتعطي لكل سن طعامه *


*2 - نحن لا نخفي على شبابنا أي حقيقة *
** لأننا نمتلك الفكر المُقدس *
** نعرف كيف ُنفكر بقداسة حتى أمام أنواع الشر المختلفة *
** ولأن روح الله ساكن فينا نحكم في الأمور كمـا يحكـم الله *
** لهذا لا تشتعل فينا الشهوة الجسدية عند ذكر هذه الخطايا *
** فأننا نقرأ أقوال الله واقفين أمامه متمتعين بحضرته الالهيه وضمائرنا ُمطهرة *
​العبرانيين 9 : 14 
فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ *دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ،* الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، *يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ* مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا *اللهَ الْحَيَّ*! 


*3 - عندما يختار الله كلمات معينة لتقديم موضوع مُعين *
*فنحن ُنؤمِّن عليها ونصدقها وُنقِرها *
​*4 - سرد شرور الانسان بتفاصيلها حتى المُخزي منها *
*يأتي بالخطاة الى الله ( إذ يعلمون أن أعمالهم مكشوفة بتفاصيلها ) أمام قداسته*
*وتعطي الفرصة لهؤلاء الأشرار الفرصة للتوبة والحصول على غفرن خطاياهم*
*فكم من مرة شهد الراجعون الى الله بأنهم عندما قرأوا الكلمة أو سمعوها *
*وجدوا أنها تصفهم تمامًا من هامة رؤسهم إلى باطن أقدامهم*
​*واليك هذه الآيات التي تؤكد كشف كل مستور واستعلانه أمام الكل*

إشعياء 29 : 15 
وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَعَمَّقُونَ *لِيَكْتُمُوا رَأْيَهُمْ* عَنِ الرَّبِّ فَتَصِيرُ *أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ* وَيَقُولُونَ: «*مَنْ يُبْصِرُنَا* وَمَنْ يَعْرِفُنَا؟». 

حزقيال 8 : 12 
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي أَرَأَيْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَا تَفْعَلُهُ شُيُوخُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الظَّلاَمِ, كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي *مَخَادِعِ تَصَاوِيرِهِ؟* لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: *الرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَانَا*! الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ!]. 

كورنثوس الأولى 14 : 25 
وَهَكَذَا تَصِيرُ *خَفَايَا قَلْبِهِ* *ظاهرة*. *وَهَكَذَا يَخِرُّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ* وَيَسْجُدُ لِلَّهِ مُنَادِياً أَنَّ *اللهَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ فِيكُمْ*. 



*فعندما تصير خفايا قلب الشرير ظاهرة *
*لا يجد مفرًا ولا بديل ولا أثمن من أن يرجع الى الله عن شره تائبًا*


----------



## abdoelrhman (22 فبراير 2009)

الحمد لله الذى احسن كل شئٍ خلق وفتق الاسماع وشق الحدق وأحصى عدد ما فى الشجر من ورق الحمد لله المتعالى عن الانداد المقدس عن النقائص والارذال المتنزه عن الصاحبة والاولاد رافع السبع الشداد المطلع على سر القلوب ومكنون الفؤاد ​ 







السلام عليكم​ 








---------------------​ 





> سلام و نعمة رب المجد


​ 
وعليك السلام ​ 











> الظاهر يا اخ abdoelrhman انك لست متمرس في الحوار, بل طريقتك هي طريقة الرد على كل سطر مشتت الموضوع لاسئلة لا علاقة لنا بها في هذا الموضوع


​ 


انا لم اقل لك اننى حائز على الماجستير فى علم مقارنة الاديان او حائز على الدكتوراة فى كيفية مخاطبة الاخر ​ 
انا معلوماتى ( على أدى ) لكنها تكفينى لمعرفة الحق من الضلال ​ 
اما من حيث اننى ارد على كل سطر فأنا لا ارد على ما اريد واترك ما لا اريد واقلل من شأن من اخاطبه بل اعيره الاهتمام واهتم بكل تساؤل لديه حتى ولول كان خارج الحوار فأشير اليه بجملة صغيرة ثم اعود للموضوع واذا احتاج الامر شرح اكثر ساعتها من الممكن فتح موضوع مفصل اما اذا كان الاشارة بجملة ستجيب على التساؤل فلا مانع .​ 

ودعك من ان الموضوع سيتشتت وما الى ذلك من الكلام لان القارئ له عقل مثلى ومثلك ويستطيع ان يقرأ ويفرق بين الكلام ​ 









> و تشخصن الحوار و تصفني تارة بأني اعلم الغير الخ


 



انت التى تفرض شخصيتك على الحوار 
فأنت تتحاور معى ليس بصفتك محاور وتعطى النقاش شئ من الحيادية بل تتحاور بصفتك ​ 
( صاحب السيرفر ) ​










> يا مصيبة يا مصيبة...​
> 
> كيف تحاور في نص لم تقرأ منه 3 اسطر؟
> كيف تسأل سؤال و جوابه في النص؟​


 



والله يا صديقى العزيز لا اعرف ماذا اقول لك !!!​ 

ولكن يبدو انك فهمت مرادى خطأ انظر سأشرح لك ما اقصد بإختصار حتى لا اطيل عليك وننتقل الى نقطة اخرى وعموماً ان ارد على بعض النقاط التى لم يرد ذكرها فى ردى السابق اما باقى النقاط التى اثرتها انت فى ردك الاخير من يريد الاجابة عليها فليقرأ ردى السابق مره اخرى ​ 


المهم ........​ 

نجد فى رسالة بولس التانيه الى اهل كورنثوس الاصحاح 3​ 



لا الحرف بل الروح.لان الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحيي​​​


وهذا ما عنيته تماماً مفسيروك لا يعتمدون على اصل الكلمة بل يعتمدون على روحانيات بل قل ان عقيدتكم تعتمد على الروحانيات ولا يوجد اصل او دليل او منطق معين انما هى اجتهادات يقال عليها ( مسوغ بروح القدس ) ​ 

لان كتابكم اغلب حديثه يعتمد على التوريه ولا يتحدث بنصوص صريحه فما هو ما اعتمد عليه مفسيروك لكى يصرحو بأن المقصود من القصه هما اورشليم والسامره وليس العكس ​ 
اى انهما ذكر ليضرب بهم المثل فقط ​ 
وكما ضربت انت مثل لتدعم كلامك فأنا ايضاً اقول لك وهل للمدن ترائب عذريه وهل المدنيه تدغدغ ثديها .​ 

هل فهمت الان ما اقصد ام تريد شرح اكثر​ 









> التوبيخ و التعليم و التأديب لا يأتي بتقطيف النصوص, لا يأتي بتقديم النص على شاكلة "لا تقربوا الصلاة"


​​


> النصوص تقدم بشكلها الكامل, بمجملها
> 
> قدمت لك الاصحاح بكامله و شرحت معنى التوبيخ و التعليم و التأديب الذي فيه, فلا داعي لتكرار هذا السؤال​
> ​







يبدو انك لا تجد رد ​ 









> نعم لامانع, سن ال 18 سن الرشد و النص الكريم بجملته لا يمثل اي اثارة لاي جنس في هذا العمر, بل الكلام صريح و واضح لمن يقرأه ليتعلم لا لينقض


​ 



عموماً من سن 12 الى 18 هو سن مراهقه وليس رشد ولكن ليس موضوعنا

اذا سألك مراهق وهو يستفسر عن معنى وسبب وجود جمل مثل ​ 


دغدغت ثديّهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما​ 


او ​ 


لانهم ضاجعوها في صباها وزغزغوا ترائب عذرتها وسكبوا عليها زناهم​ 



او​ 



وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل.​ 


والنص امامك تستطيع ان تخرج منه المزيد او قل كتابك بين يديك تستطيع ان تخرج منه المزيد ​ 
ولكن السؤال بماذا ستجاوب ؟​ 



​​


----------



## abdoelrhman (22 فبراير 2009)

*تم التحرير بواسطة My Rock*
*لاعادة طرح العضو لنصوص اخرى (تتطرق لكون الله محبة ام لا) لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا هذا*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 فبراير 2009)

*يبدو انك لم تفهم ولا تفهم اذا عندك نصوص جديدة افتح موضوع اخر وضعة فية حتي لا تشتت الموضوع مانا ممكن اوريك محمدك ازاي كان شاذ جنسيا واخش علي زناة واخش علي شتمة هتلاقي فية الف موضوع وهيتشتت انت سالت في اية جوبناك افتح موضوع اخر يا ريت تكون بتفهم مش زي محمدك 
اغريغوريوس*


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد للجميع



abdoelrhman قال:


> نجد فى رسالة بولس التانيه الى اهل كورنثوس الاصحاح 3​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

يعني تلف و تدور تلف و تدور الى ان ترجع و تطعن بالتفاسير؟
هذا هو حوارك؟​ 
نرجع لسؤالك, انت سألت كيف عرفنا ان الاصحاح 23 من سفر حزقيال يتكلم عن مدينة السامرة و اورشليم و الجواب كان:​ 
سؤالك الرد عليه في العدد الثالث من نفس الاصحاح الذي تريد ان تحاور فيه​ 

​
[Q-BIBLE] وَاسْمَاهُمَا: السَّامِرَةُ أُهُولَةُ, وَأُورُشَلِيمُ أُهُولِيبَةُ. ​​[/Q-BIBLE]​
​



كان من الاجدر بك ان تقرأ النص قبل ان تحاور في شئ لاتعرف عنه شئ..​ 


قلنا من البداية ان النص نفسه يقول ان اهولة هي السامرة و اهوليبة هي اورشليم

النص نفسه يقول ان السامرة و اورشليم زنتا باشور و الكلدان و مصر, اي بامم (و واثانها) لا بشخص مُعين​ 
النص نفسه يقول ان الرب سيهيج اشور و كلدان ليهجموا عليها باسلحة و فرسان و مركبات فيحكمون عليها
الهجوم و الحرب و الفرسان و المركبات لا تقام لمرأة, بل لمدينة, و الحكم لا يمكن ان يكون على شخص بل على مدينة او دولة!​ 
النص نفسه يصف الخطيئة بكونها خطيئة الاصنام​ 
النص نفسه يقول ان الرب يُبطل الرذيلة عن الارض و ليس عن شخص​ 


ضللت الكلام بالاحمر علك تقرأه هذه المرة​ 






> لان كتابكم اغلب حديثه يعتمد على التوريه ولا يتحدث بنصوص صريحه فما هو ما اعتمد عليه مفسيروك لكى يصرحو بأن المقصود من القصه هما اورشليم والسامره وليس العكس


​كلام لايمت للواقع بصلة, احتفظ بفتاويك و مخليتك لنفسك
دلائل ان النص يتكلم عن مدينتين معروض اعلاه (للمرة الثانية)​ 






> وكما ضربت انت مثل لتدعم كلامك فأنا ايضاً اقول لك وهل للمدن ترائب عذريه وهل المدنيه تدغدغ ثديها .


​نعم عندما يكون لمعنى الكلام بعد مجازي, فنحن نقول مثلاً ازرع الخير, فهل الخير نبات ليزرع؟ لا بل هو تعبير مجازي

كذلك النص الكريم يشير الى عرية المدينة قبل ان تخطأ سابقاً من اوثان الأمم المجاورة, و ملذة دغدغة الثديين ناتجة عن التلذذ بعبادة الاوثان الاخرى (كالزنى)​ 





> اذا سألك مراهق وهو يستفسر عن معنى وسبب وجود جمل مثل


​


> دغدغت ثديّهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما
> او ​
> لانهم ضاجعوها في صباها وزغزغوا ترائب عذرتها وسكبوا عليها زناهم​
> او​
> ...


​​سأجاوب بنفس الجواب الذي ذكرته سابقاً, راجع الرد   #*4*
سأشرح النص كما شرحته في الرد   #*4*
ساشرح النص كما اشرح شريعة لا تزني لو سألني مراهق
ساشرح النص كما اشرح شريعة لا تشتهي امرأة غيرك لو سألني مراهق
​اسئلتك بدأت تتكرر, يا ريت تشوفلك حل.. محدش فاضي يعيد و يصقل بالاجوبة لحد ما حضرتك تفهم..

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## holiness (23 فبراير 2009)

اخي الحبيب abdoelrhman  سلام و نعمة .. 

جميع الاخوة جاوبوك على ما طرحته ولكن انا سؤالي ليك هل انت قد قراءت الاصحاح بكامله ام لا ؟؟ 
اريد جواب بصدق وامانة منك .. 

ما مبين هنا في سؤالك للاخ " My Rock " 


> وما هو دليلك على ان المقصود هى اورشليم والسامرة



في هذا سؤالك يبين انك لم تقرأ الاصحاح اصلا ..

و قد جاوبك الاخ ماي روك من نفس الاصحاح ان المقصود هي اورشليم و السمارة 


> وَاسْمَاهُمَا: السَّامِرَةُ أُهُولَةُ, وَأُورُشَلِيمُ أُهُولِيبَةُ.


ولا ادري لماذا تتهرب !! فان النص واضح كوضوح الشمس فان الله يتكلم عن اورشليم و السامرة ولو احببت ان تتاكد اقرا الاصحاح بنفسك 

نصيحة اخوية : لاتسال سؤال اذا لم تقرا الاصحاح كاملا ..

تحياتي لك


----------



## abdoelrhman (23 فبراير 2009)

اللهم إنا دعوناك طالبين ورجوناك راغبين واستقلناك غير مستنكفين إقرار لك بالعبودية وإذعاناً بالربوبية فأنت الله الذى لا إله إلا انت لك ما سكن فى الارض والسماء وانت الغفور الرحيم​ 











السلام عليكم​ 












> لن ُأطيل الحديث ... ولن أضع مسافات كبيرة بين الأسطر لإظهار طول الحديث كما تفعل


 



والله يا صديقى ( المشرف ) انت وما تختار اختصر او اطل الامر يرجع لك ​ 

اما بخصوص المسافات التى اضعها بين الاسطر فهذا لكى افصل بين النقاط حتى يكون الحديث عبارة عن نقاط كل نقطة منفصلة عن الاخرى وحتى لا تتداخل الاسطر مع بعضها واجهد نظرك فى القراءة .​


وانا لا اريد إطالة الحديث بل انا اختصر قدر الامكان .​


لكن يبدو انك بخيل وتخاف من ان تنفذ صفحات منتداكم ​








> لكن سأرد باختصار وتهديف على النقاط الجوهرية في الموضوع بأرقامها عاليه


​​




تفضل وكلى اذان صاغية ..... لعله خير​ 






> لكل سن طعامه الخاص فأنت لا ُتطعم طفلك الوليد لحمًا بل ُتعطي لكل سن طعامه


​​




الكتاب المفترض انه من الله لا تخبأ نصوص منه عن الاطفال .​ 


لكن انا لا اقصد من هم بعمر السنتين ​​


لكن اقصد ذوات الاعمار القليلة ( المراهقون ) فهل تعتبر انت إن قرأت جمل مثل الذى وردت فى هذا الاصحاح نافعة ( حتى لو كان الهدف من القصه هى قصه اخرى ) ( هذا على حد قولكم ) ​​










> نحن لا نخفي على شبابنا أي حقيقة


​​



** * **​​







> لأننا نمتلك الفكر المُقدس


​


واضح 
** * **​






> نعرف كيف ُنفكر بقداسة حتى أمام أنواع الشر المختلفة


​


جميل صديقى المشرف ​


ولكن لما لا تعطينا امثله على هذه النقطة ​


** * **​


لكن اذا تريد نصيحتى الحق حين تود ان تفكر بقداسه كما تقول صفى ذهنك وابتغى وجه الله فقط​







> ولأن روح الله ساكن فينا نحكم في الأمور كمـا يحكـم الله


​


وما دليلك على ما تقول !!!​


ارى انك تتحدث كلام انشائى اكثر مما تتحدث بدلائل​








> لهذا لا تشتعل فينا الشهوة الجسدية عند ذكر هذه الخطايا


​


يا صديقى المشرف ​


** * **​









** * **​







> فأننا نقرأ أقوال الله واقفين أمامه متمتعين بحضرته الالهيه وضمائرنا ُمطهرة


​



إذا كنت تريد ما تقول حقاً ستجده عند قرأة القرآن وانت واقف بين يدى الله ( لكن لابد لك من صفاء النيه ورغبة القلب ) ​









> عندما يختار الله كلمات معينة لتقديم موضوع مُعين


​



وما هو دليلك اصلاً انه كلام من عند الله هذه الجمل لا يمكن ان تكون من عند الله بالرغم من انها ترجمت وخففت حتى لا يكون تأثيرها لاذع اكثر من ذلك ( وهذا ما اود ان اتناوله مع حضراتكم مستقبلاً ان كان فى العمر بقيه وان ظلت عضويتى مفعلة ) ​


اتقول انه كلام الله فقط لان ابويك قالو لك ذلك او لان كنيستك قالت لك ذلك !!!​








> سرد شرور الانسان بتفاصيلها حتى المُخزي منها


​



> يأتي بالخطاة الى الله ( إذ يعلمون أن أعمالهم مكشوفة بتفاصيلها ) أمام قداسته
> 
> وتعطي الفرصة لهؤلاء الأشرار الفرصة للتوبة والحصول على غفرن خطاياهم
> فكم من مرة شهد الراجعون الى الله بأنهم عندما قرأوا الكلمة أو سمعوها
> ...


 



** * ** ​​


انت اتيت ببعض الاعداد​


ولكن انا سأتيك ببعض الايات التى يريد بها الله هداية الناس ​



** * **​​





أما ان كنت تقول ان الهدف من حزقيال 23هو دعوة الناس الى عبادة الله ​


فهناك امثلة كثيرة اذا كنت ترغب فى سماعها سأسردها من اجلك ولكن اكتفى بهذه الايه ​




** * **​




فى الاخير لى سؤال للجميع​



انتم تقولون ان الاصحاح ليس به شئ وانه يصلح لكذا وكذا وكذا ​



السؤال هنا ​
هل يستطيع اى منكم اذا كان فى فترة الخطوبة ان يقرأ هذا الاصحاح مع خطيبته ؟ ​



يتبع​


----------



## abdoelrhman (24 فبراير 2009)

** * ** 
*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب الخروج عن صلب الموضوع*
** * **​


----------



## abdoelrhman (24 فبراير 2009)

سبحان الله عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته​








abdoelrhman قال:


> *تم التحرير بواسطة my rock*
> *لاعادة طرح العضو لنصوص اخرى (تتطرق لكون الله محبة ام لا) لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا هذا*






صديقى العزيز ( صاحب السيرفر )

اعتقد ان عنوان الموضوع شامل 

وايضاً نحن اتفقنا اننا سنأخذ قطعة قطعة ونقوم بتحليلها 


وانت قلت اعرض ما عندك وانا اعرض ما عندى بعد ان قلت انا اننى سأحاول تفنيد النص وتقديم اكبر التحاليل الممكنة والشرح والامثلة اللازمة 




فلماذا التهرب 


عموماً لا عليك فهناك الكثير من النقاط الاخرى التى اتمنى طرحها عليكم لنقف معاً على الصواب 

ولكن ارجو منك الموافقة على إعادة هذه النقطة حتى ولو كان فيما بعد نظراً لاهميتها 


وشكراً جزيلا​


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2009)

الاخ abdoelrhman

انت لست هنا لكي تسمعنا رأيك في النص, فرأيك و حكمك على النص تحتفظ به لنفسك, انت تسأل فقط ولا تحكم على النص بأي شكل من الاشكال

هذه اخر مرة احرر لك مشاركة تحتوي على كلمات جارحة و ساقطة, كوصفك لنصوص الكتاب المقدس انها شهوانية و انها غير مقدسة و ان القرأن افضلها منها

هذا الكلام تحتفظ به لنفسك, حذاري من تكراره في اي من ردودك القادمة


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2009)

سأترك كل السطور الاخرى فلا علاقة لها بالموضوع
لنأتي للسؤال الوحيدالذي في الموضوع



abdoelrhman قال:


> السؤال هنا ​
> 
> هل يستطيع اى منكم اذا كان فى فترة الخطوبة ان يقرأ هذا الاصحاح مع خطيبته ؟ ​
> 
> ...


 
نعم نستطيع, لان فكرنا مقدس و ليس حيواني شهواني كما هو تفكير البقية للاسف.. فكرنا مقدس لاننا نقرأ الكلام و نفهم المعنى و لسنا نثور في الشهوة لقراءة كلمة زنى او ثدي.


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2009)

abdoelrhman قال:


> صديقى العزيز ( صاحب السيرفر )​
> اعتقد ان عنوان الموضوع شامل ​
> وايضاً نحن اتفقنا اننا سنأخذ قطعة قطعة ونقوم بتحليلها ​
> 
> ...


 

لا عنوان الموضوع ليس شامل, اتفقنا ان نتحاور في سفر حزقيال 23 فلا داعي للهروب لنصوص اخرى

هذه النقطة لن ترجع في هذا الموضوع, لكن تستطيع طرحها في موضوع منفصل لنرد عليها 
خليك في حزقيال 23, ما جديدك؟


----------



## abdoelrhman (24 فبراير 2009)

انت لا تريد غير سماع رايك وتتعمد اخراج الرد من وجهة نظرك فقط​ 
مثل هذا التدليس الذى تتبعه لا اريد الحوار معه ​ 

اذا كان وضعك و *** هذا يعجبك فانت حر ​ 


كل نفس بما كسبت رهينه ​


----------



## الحوت (24 فبراير 2009)

> السؤال هنا
> 
> هل يستطيع اى منكم اذا كان فى فترة الخطوبة ان يقرأ هذا الاصحاح مع خطيبته ؟



*يا ابني ما علاقة الخطوبة بسفر حزقيال وهل هذا سفر يقرأ اصلا في حفلة خطوبة ؟!

هو افلاس وعجز اسلامي وخلاص ؟!

تعرف يا مسلم لو مسموح الحوار في الاسلاميات هنا لما تجرأت لا انت وكل مشايخك فتح سيرة سفر حزقيال ولا سفر النشيد ولا حتى الاقتراب منه لانه سيفتح عليكم ابواب جنهم وستولون الدبر هاربين من اول مداخله كما يفعل اخوتك في المنتديات الاخرى الغير منعزله المسيحيه فيها عن الاسلام !

اسمع يا مسلم ياختصار حول سفر حزقيال ونقطة على السطر وانتهى ..

اولا النص واضح بأن يتحدث عن مدينتين هما : السامرة واورشليم !

ثانيا الزنى في الكتاب المقدس يقصد فيه اذا اطلق على شعب .. بأنه : عبادة الاوثان !

وبناء عليه السفر هو سفر رمزي يفسر مجازيا يهوديا ومسيحيا على السواء لان التفسير المجازي هو احد قواعد تفسير الكتاب المقدس .

فسفر حزقيال لا يتحدث عن علاقة رجل بامراه وممارسات جنسية داعره تفصيلية كالتي في قرانك واحاديث رسولك الموحي بها وتفاسير القران .

وفي النهايه اضع امامك هذه الايه لكي تعرف قدرك وحجمك جيدا يا محمدي :

تي 1: 15 كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم. ​

نقطة هيك . وانتهى :t9:*


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2009)

abdoelrhman قال:


> انت لا تريد غير سماع رايك وتتعمد اخراج الرد من وجهة نظرك فقط​
> 
> مثل هذا التدليس الذى تتبعه لا اريد الحوار معه ​
> 
> ...


 
تدليس؟ هل تعرف معنى هذه الكلمة لتستعملها؟

انا اختصرت عليك الطريق من البادية و قلت لك نحن لا نريد و لا نسمع لاي تفاسير شخصية و لا لارائك الشخصية في نصوص الكتاب المقدس, فهذه كلها تحتفظ بها لنفسك

عجبك يا اهلاً و سهلاً
ما عجبك, لم يجبرك احد على التواجد هنا

ينقصك الكثير من ادب الحوار يا اخي, فتارة تتعدى على نصوص كتابنا المقدس, و مع ذلك نحن نسمتر بالحوار و نكتفي بتحرير المشاركة, بينما المفروض ان نرفض الحوار مع اي شخص لا يعرف ادب الحوار
و تارة تصفني بالكفر, اي حوار هذا الذي يكون محاوريه بهذه الاخلاق و يصفون ببعضهم بالكفر؟

فعلاً لا اهلاً و لا سهلاً بهذا الحوارمع هذه الشخصيات

يبقى الموضوع مفتوح, علنا نجد مسلم محترم يريد النقاش بهذه الجزئية بطريقة اكثر تحضراً و اكثر احتراماً


----------



## michael funky (25 فبراير 2009)

+++سلام ونعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++استاذى الحبيبmy rockو استاذى المبارك الحوت.الرد وافى و ممتاز.:big29:ولكن المشكلة التى يقع فيها الكثير من الاحباء المسلمين عند قراءة بعضا من اّيات الكتاب المقدس هو النظر اليها و القراءة بنظرة غير طاهرة(شهوانية). ولا يرجعوا الى تفاسير الاّباء او التفاسير المسيحية بل يفسروها من وجهة النظر الاسلامية بغرض اصطياد اى خطأ لكى يطعنوا فى الكتاب المقدس.شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع+++:sami73::smi102:


----------



## أَمَة (27 فبراير 2009)

michael funky قال:


> +++سلام ونعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++استاذى الحبيبmy rockو استاذى المبارك الحوت.الرد وافى و ممتاز.:big29:ولكن المشكلة التى يقع فيها الكثير من الاحباء المسلمين *عند قراءة بعضا من اّيات الكتاب المقدس هو النظر اليها و القراءة بنظرة غير طاهرة(شهوانية).* ولا يرجعوا الى تفاسير الاّباء او التفاسير المسيحية بل يفسروها من وجهة النظر الاسلامية بغرض اصطياد اى خطأ لكى يطعنوا فى الكتاب المقدس.شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع+++:sami73::smi102:


 
كلنا نعرف من أين أتت النظرة الشهوانية والغير طاهرة
أصبت يا مايكل​ 
​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (23 يونيو 2009)

_سلام الرب لكم

تحياتى لك اخى ماى روك واخى الحوت واخوتى كلكم على صبركم هذا وطول اناتكم نحو غباء ادهشنى به  الاخ المسلم

باختصار وايجاز
 يااخى المسلم خذو العلم من اهل العلم والدين من اهل الدين .... عمر بن الخطاب
 ونحن اهل الدين... خذوة اذا مننا نحن لا من افكاركم المغلوطه والمتحمقه غباءا ورياءا ومكرا
هذه طبيعه الكتاب المقدس بوصفه للذين يخرجون عن عباده الله بالزنا والفجور
فيقول 
 و زنت اهولة من تحتي و عشقت محبيها اشور الابطال
اهوله هى مدينه اسمها السامره..... فهل المدينه تزنى بفكرك النجس هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يخرصك الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول لك عن اورشليم وهى اهوليبه المقصوده فى النص الالهى
انظر كيف يبكتك الكتاب المقدس ناظرا الى أسرائيل وهى مدينه قائلا لها فى سفر ارميا_

_فرايت انه لاجل كل الاسباب اذ زنت العاصية اسرائيل فطلقتها و اعطيتها كتاب طلاقها لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا اختها بل مضت و زنت هي ايضا* 9  و كان من هوان زناها انها نجست الارض و زنت مع الحجر و مع الشجر* 10  و في كل هذا ايضا لم ترجع الي اختها الخائنة يهوذا بكل قلبها بل بالكذب يقول الرب* 11  فقال الرب لي قد بررت نفسها العاصية اسرائيل اكثر من الخائنة يهوذا* 12  اذهب و ناد بهذه الكلمات نحو الشمال و قل ارجعي ايتها العاصية اسرائيل يقول الرب لا اوقع غضبي بكم لاني رؤوف يقول الرب لا احقد الى الابد* 13  اعرفي فقط اثمك انك الى الرب الهك اذنبت و فرقت طرقك للغرباء تحت كل شجرة خضراء و لصوتي لم تسمعوا يقول الرب* 14  ارجعوا ايها البنون العصاة يقول الرب لاني سدت عليكم فاخذكم واحدا من المدينة و اثنين من العشيرة و اتي بكم الى صهيون_
_
وهنا يتضح تماما لنا   كيف يتكلم الله عن من تركوه هو الاله الحقيى واتبعوا الهه اخرى
فهم كزناه لانهم خانوة
انظر يقول الكتاب عن اسرائيل......_ _*زنت العاصيه اسرائيل*_ _>>>> وانا اسئلك هل اسرائيل اسم فتاه ؟؟؟؟ ام انك __تقع فى حمه الغباء مثلما فعلتها وتقول اثبت انها مدينه ؟؟؟؟!!!!1.... عجبى على هذه العقليات 

وصفك بولس الرسول وقال عنك وعن مثلك_

_ ان كان احد يعلم تعليما اخر و لا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح الصحيحة و التعليم الذي هو حسب التقوى* 4  فقد تصلف و هو لا يفهم شيئا بل هو متعلل بمباحثات و مماحكات الكلام التي منها يحصل الحسد و الخصام و الافتراء و الظنون الردية_
_
ليتك تاخذ الكتاب المقدس كما هو وليس كما انت تعتقد فيه من نجاساتك

فعاليب ليس فى النص الالهى لاكن فى استعداد الشخص المتلقى وطهارته

وهنا يتضح لنا  تفكيركم الجسدى فى كل الامور فالعيب ليس فيكم بل فى من علمكم هذا التفكير الجسدانى الشهوانى .... لن يفلت من عقاب الله

ربنا يبارك مجهوداتكم اخوتى واحبائى فىالمنتدى
واشكر صبركم هذا العجيب واحسدكم على هذا الصبر نحو هذا الغباء_


----------



## Mr.Maichel (23 يونيو 2009)

*أين صيغة السؤال في طرح الأخ المظلم؟
سؤال أطرحة على كل مسلم , لماذا يبكي اليهود عند قراءة هذا الأصحاخ بالتحديد؟ وماذا عن أحاديث السيدة عائشة التي كلها تتحدث عن معاشرات محمد الجنسية وكيف يضاجعها وكيف يحضنها .. إلخ من تفاصيل عيوشة في أحاديثها.*


----------



## Strident (24 يونيو 2009)

مما فهمت، أن السائل قرأ التفاسير و فهمها، و هذا جيد، و لكن عنده اعتراضان:

- كيف يكون كل الكتاب نافع للتعليم، و كيف يشرح مثل ذلك الإصحاح لطفل
- لماذا الإصرار على مثال الزنا

1- نعم، الكتاب كله نافع للتعليم، لكنه لم يقل لك أنك يجب أن تعطيه كله لطفل عنده 3 سنين...لماذا لا تعترض على أن القرآن مثلاً يفتح عين الأطفال (و منهم من يحفظوه و هم صغار جداً) على النكاح مثلاً؟

هذا السؤال عقيم و إجابته واضحة...سأنتقل للثاني:

لماذا الإصرار على أمثلة الزنا؟
سؤال جميل جداً...و إجابته أجمل...

إن علاقة الله بنا ليست مجرد سيد بعبيده، يكافئ من ينفذ أوامره و يعاقب من يعصاه...

إن العلاقة بين الإنسان و الله عميقة جداً، بها أسرار و عمق حتى مثل العلاقة الزوجية بل أكثر...

و عندما يخطئ الإنسان، لا يكون دور الله مجرد قاضي يعاقب لتحقيق العدل...بل الموضوع اكبر من ذلك بكثير!!
عندما يخطئ الإنسان، و يبتعد قلبه عن الله، فإن هذا يحزنه جداً، بالضبط مثل شعور الخيانة لدى الزوج عندما تزني امرأته...هكذا (و أكثر) تحزن الخطية قلب الله، إذ نرفضه رغم كل حبه و إحساناته...لعلك الآن ترى كم أن الخطية مؤلمة و فظيعة و كم هي بشعة، و كم تحزن الله القدوس...

لهذا كان الإصرار على تشبيه الخطية بالزنا...لأن بشاعة الخطية و خيانتنا لله بها ليست أبداً أقل من ذلك!


----------



## Kerya_Layson (25 يونيو 2009)

_*هو قال اثبت ان اهوله هى السامره واهوليبه هى اورشليم

معنى كدا انه لا قرا تفاسير ولا حتى باقى الاصحاح لانه لو كان قرئه جيده ما كان سئل

هكذا الاخوة المسلمين يسألون وعندما نجيبهم يهربون ولا حتى يشكرون  *_


----------



## samih (13 أغسطس 2009)

المعذرة

و لكني صراحة، اجد صعوبة في الاقتناع بان الله يمكن ان يقول مثل هذا الكلام...
و لا اعلم هل لي الحق في ذلك غير اني صدمت من تصوير هدا المشهد و بهذه الطريقة...
لا اعرف حقا..
ربما لاني متعود على القرآن، ففي مثل هده الامور يستعمل عادة التلميح و الاستحياء :
- ان لامستم النساء.
- لا تقربوهن حتى يتطهرن 
- .... و الامثلة عديدة.
المعذرة مرة اخرى، هذا مجرد احساس رايت انه لي الحق فيه
و السلام


----------



## Kiril (13 أغسطس 2009)

> ربما لاني متعود على القرآن، ففي مثل هده الامور يستعمل عادة التلميح و الاستحياء


من فضلك راجع تلك المواضيع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46081
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94995


----------



## antonius (14 أغسطس 2009)

> ساعطيك مثال اين اية تحريم الزنا . التي كانت موجودة قبل حوالي 18 قرن من الان .
> اه الارجح انا اصبحت اية المواعدة . او ان الله اخطاء و انتم صححتم الخطاء


انتم مساكين مخدوعين حبيبي...
الزنا حرام بعشرات النصوص قبل ان يكون لاسلامك وجود! 
واحدة من الوصايا العشر كانت "لا تزنِ"..والمسيح قالها...بل ان الانجيل قال ان الزناة والداعرون لن يرثوا ملكوت الله...!! 


> اتخذتم لانفسكم 3 ارباب مع ان الله يقول في القرأن و قبله في كتابكم الذي حرفتموه انه واحد احد


صدق او لا تصدق...كذبوا عليك!! فنحن نعبد اله واحد! 
وكتابنا ليس محرف!



> يا جماهة اذا اردتم ان تناظروا ائتونا باسباب مقنعة لا تقوموا بسب الاسلام و المسلمين و الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
> تخلوا عن سبل الجبن و الخوف و الذلالة
> و واجهونا مواجهة الرجال و نحن عضوية المسلمين هنا تزداد و تزداد و سنلقي باذن الله عز وجل مرة اخرى في رد اخر او موضوع .
> هذا اذا لم تجزعوا و تلغون عضويتي


اذا كنت قد بدأتها بتجرأ وازدراء وسخرية من ربنا وتعاليمنا وكتابنا!!! افليس مستقبلك قد بان شكلله من الان؟ 
تتكلم عن الاحترام؟ الم يكن الاجدر بك ان تتكلم به قبل ان تطالب ان تُكلَّم به؟


----------

